# Places to eat at along  I-Drive and Rt 192



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2014)

_
Fruity Waffles - 6606 International Drive - Orlando Florida _

Fruity Waffle is a waffle stand and eatery on I-Drive. They serve freshly baked waffles topped with your choice of natural fruits, as well as fruit smoothies, frozen yogurt, and ice cream.
Fruity Waffle is located on I-Drive across from the Howard Johnson hotel.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2014)

*Whats Happening on International Drive*

*
Check out the following for hot deals and 
discount coupons for your I-Drive experience

http://www.internationaldriveorlando.com/whatsHappening/index.asp


----------



## hunkyleebo (Aug 3, 2014)

I like Cafe Tu Tu Tango on I-Drive!


----------



## dreynolds (Aug 4, 2014)

Kobe steak house. Awesome hibachi steakhouse. I never go to Orlando without having dinner there at least once!


----------



## islandog (Aug 5, 2014)

*You gotta try Hash-A-GoGo*

While taking a break from the Parks one afternoon, we drove to Bass Pro Shop and passed this restaurant.  We remembered that it had been featured on one of the TV "Foodie" shows, so we pulled in.  (Turned out it was Adam Richmon, Man vs Food.)  Anyway, it is a fun restaurant with farmer inspired decor.  Three of us ordered the chicken and waffles which turned out to be this 8 inch high concoction of 2 huge fried chicken breasts served over 4 bacon stuffed waffles, covered in a maple glaze and soy bbq sauce!  One order would have been plenty for all.  My grandson had the kid's pancake and it was a 14 inch disk.  And did I mention these huge, I mean huge biscuits they bring out before your meal.  It was very good food and very bad for the waistline.  But thats vacation.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 6, 2014)

dreynolds said:


> Kobe steak house. Awesome hibachi steakhouse. I never go to Orlando without having dinner there at least once!



There are locations in Tampa as well.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 22, 2014)

dreynolds said:


> Kobe steak house. Awesome hibachi steakhouse. I never go to Orlando without having dinner there at least once!



This^^^.

My kids love that place.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 28, 2014)

*Route 192 from Sherbert to Route 27*

Thursday evening

Heavy construction at night from 9 PM to Midnight
along Route 192 from Sherbert to Route 27

If you are staying at Orange Lake or Summer Bay 
and go out to the parks or to eat.  You will have
a problem getting back to your timeshare resort.

Rolling backups with three lanes merging into one!

We stopped by The Holiday Inn Vacation Club 
Orange Lake Resort & discovered a new lobby.

It is so much nicer than when we stayed here at
River Island many years ago when it first opened.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 28, 2014)

*New Style - McDonalds - with patio facing Rt 192*

They rebuilt the old McDonalds on Route 192
near the back road out of Disney (Sherbert Rd)

If you save you ticket and call in and do a survey
you will get a validation number to put on the rec

It is good for a buy one get one free 
Quarter Pounder with Cheese  $4 savings


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 30, 2014)

*Restaurants*

Any restaurant.com lunch or dinner suggestions


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 3, 2014)

*Wood Grill Buffet I-Drive*

September 2014

Wood Grill Buffet 
11701 International Drive 
Orlando, Florida  32821


We had a very nice lunch buffet Tuesday. The pot roast was especially good.
They offer a Senior Buffet from 1 to 3 for $6.99 which includes coffee & soda.

It is a nice but small restaurant located on I-DR not far from SeaWorld
and Hilton Grand Vacation Club, Sheraton, and Blue Green timeshares.

www. woodgrillflorida. com


----------



## esk444 (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> Any restaurant.com lunch or dinner suggestions



I usually get restaurant.com vouchers for Giordano's Pizza.  It is a Chicago chain that specializes in stuffed pizza, but have a full Italian menu and thin crust pizza as well.  There's one on 192, but they have another location somewhere else too.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 11, 2014)

*Logan's Rosd House*

Located on Roue 192 by the 429 Toll road
Two entrees, veggies and fluffy yeast rolls
Best meals so far this trip.


----------



## hcarman (Sep 11, 2014)

*Boston Lobster Feast*

There are several establishments that offer seafood buffets with lobster included.  Another may be Angel's?  Haven't seen these any other place we have been.

Some like these places and some don't.  But if you like lobster, crab legs, clams, sushi, etc. - it might be worth the price tag to give this a try.
They do have early bird pricing.  And good sangria.  But, prepared to be stuffed.


----------



## Rehdaun (Sep 14, 2014)

*Miller's Ale House*

Great food.  Good prices.

http://www.millersalehouse.com/location/orlando-idrive-ale-house


----------



## dwojo (Sep 14, 2014)

Fogo de Chao is pricey. The food is excellent. It is a Brazillian restaurant.


----------



## mtm65 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Joe's Crab Shack*

We had a great time with a friend at Joe's Crab Shack.  Informal and fun but a on the expensive side.  Call ahead, they were packed on a Saturday night around 8:00.


----------

